# Plattekill 2/24



## Cornhead (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone who plans on being at Platty on Sunday, 2/24, send me a PM with your phone number if you'd like to make some turns with me and Scotty, we'll be there first thing in the morning.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

Who me, lol.


----------



## marcski (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey...we'll definitely be there on Saturday...not sure yet about Sunday. We may need to head back home Saturday night.   

They're reporting 8" now on the website!!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm bringing my rock skis for some guilt free poaching. :wink: marcski, hope you can stick around for some turns on Sunday, if not we'll have to hook up at Platty some other time, Powder Daize? When the hell was the last one? Three years ago? I've yet to have the pleasure.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I'm bringing my rock skis for some guilt free poaching. :wink: marcski, hope you can stick around for some turns on Sunday, if not we'll have to hook up at Platty some other time, Powder Daize? When the hell was the last one? Three years ago? I've yet to have the pleasure.



Yes  I did one when I was living in Westchester County  2 years ago I believe it was amazing skiing a foot of snow and no one was their.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 21, 2013)

They reported 9" to 10" in the last 24 hours from this Lake Effect, and yet only opened 3 trails? (from 20 to 23)

Has anyone been there recently?  I mean, good Lord, how bad was it?  I'm pretty shocked this didnt get them close to 100%, something like 33/34 out of 38.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> They reported 9" to 10" in the last 24 hours from this Lake Effect, and yet only opened 3 trails? (from 20 to 23)
> 
> Has anyone been there recently?  I mean, good Lord, how bad was it?  I'm pretty shocked this didnt get them close to 100%, something like 33/34 out of 38.



I know I feel like I want to cry everything I look at the site. I haven't been their much but I'm pretty sure the Mark ski this thread ski their this week.


----------



## marcski (Feb 21, 2013)

I was there Sat-Tuesday.  It got better every day.  I was skiing around some ropes (ducking ropes is just rude!) and the turns were nice on the natural snow...obstacles were readily observable.  The snowmaking trails were skiing fantastically.  We were going to be back both days this weekend with the snow..but now that it kind of flustered out...not sure yet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2013)

From past years experience at Platty they usually don't need much to get everything open. I bet Sunday will be pretty dam good.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm thinking of being there tomorrow.  Torn between Bellayre and Platty.  My wife is a intermediate so I wasn't sure if Platty is appropriate.  But let me know if you'll be there so we can get some turns in.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> I'm thinking of being there tomorrow.  Torn between Bellayre and Platty.  My wife is a intermediate so I wasn't sure if Platty is appropriate.  But let me know if you'll be there so we can get some turns in.


Me and Cornhead will be their tomorrow and Sunday, hope to meet you and your wife. I have ugly brown session coat red bright pants. Let me know if you go I think your wife will like platty right hill is blues and green trail, price chopper deal is not on to Sunday.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Where did you see the pricechopper deal isn't on for tomorrow?  Says no blackout dates?

            Ski or Ride $29*

                                       Are you still looking to hit the slopes this winter at an affordable  price? Then Price Chopper's Ski or Ride $29 is just the ticket you  need. One pass is good for a full day lift ticket at your choice of  participating mountains! There are no blackout dates and it is valid on  weekends and holidays. Get yours today!

                Now thru March 30

                Ski or Ride $29 Anytime
                Full Day Lift Ticket $29
                Valid at one of these 4 mountains:
                Toggenburg Mountain, Song Mountain, Plattekill Mountain, or West Mountain


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> *Where did you see the pricechopper deal isn't on for tomorrow?  Says no blackout dates?
> 
> Ski or Ride $29*
> 
> ...



I know, I just found out by going in today, they made a mistake and couldn't release the code to sell the ticket. I was there for over 30 minutes, they said it wasn't supposed to be.on the website unto this Sunday, I had to show them my phone because they didn't even kn ow about it, and head clerk called her manager and figured it out. I was annoyed but I know in Onetta NY we I staYing Saturday night their is a price chopper open 24 hours were I confirmed that I can buy the tickets in the morning. I know.potterbrothers store in Kingston sells discounted tickets to all the Catskills and open at 8am, I am sorry it really ot BS.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well thats stupid lol.  Oh well.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 22, 2013)

Yay, I was supposed to work six hours tomorrow, made the executive decision to return to work tonight and do my stint so I can ski tomorrow. I'll probably get in trouble, not supposed to work alone, screw em, Platty here I come!


----------



## abc (Feb 22, 2013)

On reading the message, I called one of the Price Shoppers at Newburgh. They gave me the code:

For the $29 one (good for Plattekill), the code is 36016.
For the $59 one (good for Gore/Whiteface) the code is 36015. 

I'll definitely hit Platty one of the 2 days, most likely Sunday. Bright red Jacket, dark red (or black, if it's warm) pants, silver gray helmet. Will try to look you guys up for a few turns.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Yay, I was supposed to work six hours tomorrow, made the executive decision to return to work tonight and do my stint so I can ski tomorrow. I'll probably get in trouble, not supposed to work alone, screw em, Platty here I come!



I love your decision, I agree platty is the place to be not work tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

abc said:


> On reading the message, I called one of the Price Shoppers at Newburgh. They gave me the code:
> 
> For the $29 one (good for Plattekill), the code is 36016.
> For the $59 one (good for Gore/Whiteface) the code is 36015.
> ...


Nice, the one on Middletown was not very smart I guess.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2013)

What are those codes about? I assume you still need to make that purchase inside a Price Chopper?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> What are those codes about? I assume you still need to make that purchase inside a Price Chopper?



I know all the price choppers are open 24 hours a day, just do not go to the Middletown onei think their is one in Kingston.
The code is because they were supposed to advertise or sell it to Sunday hopefully the store you go to has more.common sense then the one I went to tonight.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2013)

Gotcha.  I was curious. I have skiridefree BOGOs that I'm going to use both days; $29 for weekend lift tickets is pretty solid.


----------



## abc (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm told, by the night manager in one of the Price Shopper near Newburgh, the cashier only need to punch in the code, the register will print out the ticket (or a coupon for the ticket? not sure about that part).

It's definitely a "new" thing for the store. Took the manager there a food few minutes to find the code.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 23, 2013)

Doesn't work I'm at the store and the code which agrees to his sheet pulls something else....  Wasting ski time at this point....


----------



## abc (Feb 23, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> Doesn't work I'm at the store and the code which agrees to his sheet pulls something else.... Wasting ski time at this point....


Alarming to hear that! Did you get it sorted out in the end? 

I'll be doing that tomorrow morning so would like to know where I stand (hopefully not in front of the cash register for 1/2 hr)


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2013)

Saturday mixed conditions, . No new snow Saturday, good day fog their vision blocked. Sunday after 
BBQ was the good . Skiing at platty was better today as dsy went on fogy went away. Then it snow and snowlake effct I guess it was nice to meet Abc today and Vinniy yesterday. Ski report latter.


----------



## abc (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice day. Nice hill. Nice company! 

Hooked up with Cornhead and Scotty and took some nice turns together. Little adventure into the woods were just "interesting" enough to spice up the end of the day... ;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

That fall at Platty was simply because I didn't want to upset any A zoner for going under close rope. But was fun, to bad cause major non hurting excuse to say I banged up my toe so no work for me. Toe getting plenty of rest today,and hope to skiing some place with no snow fall predicted for next weekend( no jinxing snow fall) great report by everyone.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> *Where did you see the pricechopper deal isn't on for tomorrow?  Says no blackout dates?
> 
> Ski or Ride $29*
> 
> ...



So can we sue Price Chopper.?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2013)

If you dont live near a PriceChopper (I dont, none in Jersey), you can also do the three 8 gallon fillups deal from skiridefree.com when you're in ski country.  I get a free BOGO on every ski trip that way and save a ton of money.  Works at a majority of northeastern mountains Sunday through Thursday.  Platty and some others are BOGO on Saturday as well.

Website
www.skiridefree.com

Participating Station map I created
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=211776287410418508501.0004d001fd16c985f7339&msa=0


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 26, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> If you dont live near a PriceChopper (I dont, none in Jersey), you can also do the three 8 gallon fillups deal from skiridefree.com when you're in ski country.  I get a free BOGO on every ski trip that way and save a ton of money.  Works at a majority of northeastern mountains Sunday through Thursday.  Platty and some others are BOGO on Saturday as well.
> 
> Website
> www.skiridefree.com
> ...


Great job on the map, I only wish I lived in an area where I could take advantage, kudos anyway.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

marcski said:


> Hey...we'll definitely be there on Saturday...not sure yet about Sunday. We may need to head back home Saturday night.
> 
> They're reporting 8" now on the website!!



So you know were the glades are at Platty? Maybe one time I be lucky to ski with you in some of them.


----------

